# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Проблема с принтером

## Boy063

Есть 2 компьютера к которым подключены принтеры. Через них по сети печатают другие. Переустановил винду на компах, стояла 2000 поставил XP SP3. Установил все драйвера, но через день , два когда по сетке пытаются распечатать с них выдают ошибки о том что принтер не найден. На самих компах, к которым подключен принтер печать нормальная , никаких ошибок. Пробовал сносить дрова, чистил реестр, все равно такая же история, день, два и опять ошибки. В чем может быть проблемаИ? Принтеры Canon LBP2900-B и HP LaserJet1020

----------


## Slater

в папке принтеры и факсы, на компах которые подключаются по сети, удалите все принтеры кроме сетевого и сделайте его принтером по умолчанию.
возможно рвется сетка, кстати проверьте всю сеть на вирусы.

----------


## Boy063

Принтера все снес и оставил тока один по умолчанию Все равно то же самое А как проверить сеть на вирусы?

----------


## dicksend

нужно проверить на клиентских компьютерах путь к удаленному принтеру и его имя в сети

----------

